# Flatrock 3/6



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

FISHING in Flatrock has been slow to nill for me... until...
The day started with a hot shot planer pulling plugs from shore for about 2 hrs. Then went by the coffer to chuck spawn, yarn, fliies etc....
for another 2 1/2 hrs not a single bump nothing. Didn't even see anyone else having any luck while i was there. I did here that a couple guys picked up some nice Walleye earlier. Well I dicided to chuck some steel at the lock jawed steelies and you would never guess what happened......... My rod bent reel screamed and fisssssshhhh ooonnnnn.... could be heard throughout the river bed. With a scrappy chromer in the bag the preasure was off. The fish seamed to want to be on my stringer. Another one on ? I dont believe it i fished for close to 30+ hrs over the past couple 
weeks and no fish to show for it. Dont get me wrong I love to fish even when the biting isnt so good. Anyway back to the story the fish spit the steel offering. Well I was getting ready to go, suns down just a couple more casts... WHAMO big fish on, faught him for roughly 20 min got him into shore after a couple sceaming runs. Took him up to the bait shop got him weighed and pic. taken 33" 12.6 lb. Great Day....


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Good for you and the river SY. It's nice to know that some big fish are present and that doesn't seem to hurt you either. This weather seems to be screwing everything up but versatility seems to be key.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Nice job, so when we seeing the pics?


----------



## planktonman (Feb 25, 2002)

What a fine catch, we all know those fish are the hardest steelies to catch in the state, especially after being cast over thousands of times. I've never heard of the technique chucking steel though, is this using a jig? Just curious. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

I seen your picture in the bait shop while buying my spawn for the day. It is a beauty with it being a fresh fish. Great Job. As for myself I fished a couple hours on friday lobbing spawn and never ever got a bump. Looking to go out saturday so see you guys on the river.


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

Oh yeah. I know this maybe a little nosey but what kind of "steel" were you throwing. I throw mepps a lot mostly in silver and one time had one on a black fury mepps with orange dots.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Planktonman the term just ment casting spinners.
Fishinjim the offering was a blue fox 3/8th oz. all silver super vibrax spinner.
Stelmon if you make it to the huron there is a bait shop w/my pic on the wall. I dont have a scanner but i do have digital camera that i'm carrying w/me from now on wish i had it then...
Hey gunrod havent seen you yet this year. Work must have you pretty busy e-mail me when you plan on hitting hur rock maybe we could hook up.. [email protected] later all..


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I was at the St Joe this weekend but will probably be down this week and definetly be there sometime next weekend. I will bump you when I am going.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I saw 2 steelies come out after dark last night, 4 pounders. Nice and silver. too bad that hurricane was going on I could of talked the lady into standing out there with me but o well. I probably be there tommorow night if the weather behaves.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

here is a poor pick of the two fish I caught on 3/6
a 4 lbr. male and 12.8 lbr.33 " male


----------

